# Is There A Kid Proof Screen Door Latch



## macbcubed

So, littlest daughter (almost 10 months) is now a crawler and managed to make her way to the screen door, push it open because it apparently wasn't fully latched, and proceed to take a header down the three steps, catching each non-slip metal step with her forehead and nose on the way down. Somebody has to have come up with a more positively closing latch or something like that. We resorted to a bungee cord on the inside of the trailer, from the window frame behind the kitchen sink about 12" away and out through the screen door to catch on the frame to keep it secured but obviously it is a pain remembering to do that each and every time you go in or out of the trailer. She's not tall enough to reach the latch or anything like that yet (although her 2 year old sister is more than willing to reach up and open the door for her) but I'm sure you all have had the screen door not quite latch all the way when you close it unless you really make sure it is fully closed and pull up on the handle, etc. Anybody got a solution for me other than a full face helmet for the next year or so? Not sure I can handle too many more emergency room visits with wife and 2 daughters crying in the back seat. I did add plexiglass to the inside bottom half of the screen door which has undoubtedly saved me from having a kid or dog go right through the bottom of it.


----------



## KTMRacer

If you find a good screen door latch, please post, we need one to. I have plexiglass over the screen top and bottom, for the same reason as you. But our 2 yr old Grandson knows that if he pushes hard enough (and it isn't that hard), the door will pop open. Have to keep an eye on him like a hawk around the door.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

First off...Wow, I feel so bad for your daughter. That must have been hard for everyone involved.









I have two ideas for you and I'm not sure how well either one would really work.

1 - Any chance you can flip the hinges on the screen door, so it open IN vs out? With your model, if you could have it open up and swing toward the bedroom, it might not interfere with anything. Then your daughter could push all she wants...door won't open.

2 - Is there enough room in the frame to install a baby gate? Get one like below with a door in the middle that allows you to open/close the gate without having to remove it.


----------



## luckylynn

Oregon_Camper said:


> First off...Wow, I feel so bad for your daughter. That must have been hard for everyone involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two ideas for you and I'm not sure how well either one would really work.
> 
> 1 - Any chance you can flip the hinges on the screen door, so it open IN vs out? With your model, if you could have it open up and swing toward the bedroom, it might not interfere with anything. Then your daughter could push all she wants...door won't open.
> 
> 2 - Is there enough room in the frame to install a baby gate? Get one like below with a door in the middle that allows you to open/close the gate without having to remove it.


Baby gates DO Work Good in the camper for lots of things. We have used them in different campers thru the years. We never had the above style in a camper,but we do have one like it at home that we use as a dog gate when our girls bring their dogs for us to doggie set,it works great. In years past we have used baby gates to make a safe place for the kids to sleep as well as a guard across the door to keep them from falling out. You might have to buy different styles to take home and try in your camper,before you find one that will work. Just save your reciepts try in the camper door..if it doesn't work exchange untill you find the one that does.In one camper we had DH had to make one himself(wish I had picture of it,but that was 30+ years ago) Good Luck

Happy Camping ...Lynn


----------



## stad_0

I have a 2 and 4 year old. I installed these grates from Camping World in the doors and put a simple hook and eye in the top part of the door. The grates are strong enough the kids can't push through them and the hook/eye will keep the screen door closed when latched.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/screen-door-grills/11517


----------



## MMM Jayco

macbcubed said:


> So, littlest daughter (almost 10 months) is now a crawler and managed to make her way to the screen door, push it open because it apparently wasn't fully latched, and proceed to take a header down the three steps, catching each non-slip metal step with her forehead and nose on the way down. Somebody has to have come up with a more positively closing latch or something like that. We resorted to a bungee cord on the inside of the trailer, from the window frame behind the kitchen sink about 12" away and out through the screen door to catch on the frame to keep it secured but obviously it is a pain remembering to do that each and every time you go in or out of the trailer. She's not tall enough to reach the latch or anything like that yet (although her 2 year old sister is more than willing to reach up and open the door for her) but I'm sure you all have had the screen door not quite latch all the way when you close it unless you really make sure it is fully closed and pull up on the handle, etc. Anybody got a solution for me other than a full face helmet for the next year or so? Not sure I can handle too many more emergency room visits with wife and 2 daughters crying in the back seat. I did add plexiglass to the inside bottom half of the screen door which has undoubtedly saved me from having a kid or dog go right through the bottom of it.
> View attachment 2703


What worked for us was what was already on the trailer....the large outside D-handle, the one that you lift up to flip out to provide support going up and down the stairs. It's usually is in one of two positions, folded flat against the trailer while traveling or folded out while camping. There is a third position...folded across the screen door. Just use the little slider door on the screen door to lift it into and out of position while inside.
If the kid(s) push on the screen door...it opens maybe 1" before the handle stops it.


----------



## Insomniak

MMM Jayco said:


> So, littlest daughter (almost 10 months) is now a crawler and managed to make her way to the screen door, push it open because it apparently wasn't fully latched, and proceed to take a header down the three steps, catching each non-slip metal step with her forehead and nose on the way down. Somebody has to have come up with a more positively closing latch or something like that. We resorted to a bungee cord on the inside of the trailer, from the window frame behind the kitchen sink about 12" away and out through the screen door to catch on the frame to keep it secured but obviously it is a pain remembering to do that each and every time you go in or out of the trailer. She's not tall enough to reach the latch or anything like that yet (although her 2 year old sister is more than willing to reach up and open the door for her) but I'm sure you all have had the screen door not quite latch all the way when you close it unless you really make sure it is fully closed and pull up on the handle, etc. Anybody got a solution for me other than a full face helmet for the next year or so? Not sure I can handle too many more emergency room visits with wife and 2 daughters crying in the back seat. I did add plexiglass to the inside bottom half of the screen door which has undoubtedly saved me from having a kid or dog go right through the bottom of it.
> View attachment 2703


What worked for us was what was already on the trailer....the large outside D-handle, the one that you lift up to flip out to provide support going up and down the stairs. It's usually is in one of two positions, folded flat against the trailer while traveling or folded out while camping. There is a third position...folded across the screen door. Just use the little slider door on the screen door to lift it into and out of position while inside.
If the kid(s) push on the screen door...it opens maybe 1" before the handle stops it.
[/quote]
Lol, too funny!! I just ran out to our trailer, and sure enough, the D handle does fold right in front of the screen door! It opens maybe 2 inches before stopping. I guess a little one could still go through the screen fabric, but this definitely prevents the door from opening and it's FREE!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

My 2010 Outback didn't come with that big handle...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jeffh

Sorry to see this happen and also glad she is ok. Our daugther took a digger out of ours when my mother in law did latch to door behind her that was one scary moment. We used a slid latch like this but they don't work if there not latched.


----------



## Stance

Insomniak said:


> ... and it's FREE!!


We keep the exterior door closed which is free too although doesn't really solve the original problem. We'd rather keep it closed than have an accident.


----------



## Dub

Same thing happened to my oldest daughter when she was about the same age as your kid. I adjusted the latch so the black piece went further inside the door jamb. However, I can tell you that she learned after the fall not to push on the door anymore and it's never happened again and it hasn't happened with my youngest daughter. I also caught the oldest daughters fingers in the door closing it twice. Gotta watch out for those little hands! But I can still remember the sound it made when she fell out...it's like the sound my leg made when I broke it, something you never forget. I was outside and my wife was inside when she fell.


----------



## Jereme

My son did the same thing last year and we fold the handle in every time now and haven't had any issues since, I also put the handles in this position when traveling to prevent the doors from popping open while goind down the road.(I know not likely but that would be just my luck.)


----------



## iflawdya

My 2yr old daughter did the same thing first time out this year. My mother in-law didn't latch the door and my daughter followed her out. 
The only good thing that came of it is I dont have to take the in-laws camping anymore!


----------



## bowhunter2819

Keep your door closed until their old enough to know to stay away


----------



## Lmbevard

I don't have any little kids any more but we have two cats that love looking out the screen door. Have to look at using the D handle to keep them in when we are using just the screen door. Do wish that the door latch was a little better than they are.


----------

